# Frozen fish fillet question



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I was wondering if I can take fish fillets out of the freezer and deep fry them or just fry them in a pan in a batter. Been wanting fish and chips.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

It generally takes me running them under cold water in the sink (in a zip lock of course) all of 5-10 minutes to defrost them. I would do that before cooking them.


----------

